# Stock market - Can you really make how much you want?



## kazss11 (25 February 2010)

People always have told me, you can invest some money and turn it into a fair bit with consistent monitoring, reading and basically hard work with the stock market.
Sounds like you can but is it really as easy as everybody makes out?

Good to be on the forum people


----------



## Nero64 (25 February 2010)

No it's not easy unless you had money in the bank and you decided to invest in 5 - 10 blue chips in March 2009. 

Essentially you are putting your trust and faith in someone else to deliver. In a way you have no control over whether the company makes a profit or loss. However good companies will give you forecasts and not drop a bomb shell out of the blue

Buying during reporting month is like a mine field. TOL today for example  took an 18% dive. WOR dropping 25% after it's profit downgrade. Some shares I have on my watch list like SRV and GBP dropped sharply today. 

The worse is the captial raising which can drop your holding worth by 50%, and then you have to decide to average down.

Turning $100 into Millions. Good luck, it's good to dream, because that's what most of us do.


----------



## kazss11 (25 February 2010)

Wow thanks ^
I really have A LOT TO LEARN and yes a lot of money to make too.
But seriously thank you.


----------



## nioka (25 February 2010)

kazss11 said:


> People always have told me, you can invest some money and turn it into a fair bit with consistent monitoring, reading and basically hard work with the stock market.
> Sounds like you can but is it really as easy as everybody makes out?
> 
> Good to be on the forum people




An old quote but a good one;

How to get a million bucks real fast through trading stocks.


Start


with



two 




Million.


----------



## Mr J (25 February 2010)

> Can you really make how much you want?




Might depend on "how much you want".



> People always have told me, you can invest some money and turn it into a fair bit with consistent monitoring, reading and basically hard work with the stock market.




I wonder if they lost most of what they made late '08? Only a minority of investors will turn their capital into a significant amount.



> Sounds like you can but is it really as easy as everybody makes out?




Easy for some, impossible for others.


----------



## craigj (27 February 2010)

always try to make a little and slowly compound that into more profit

find companies that you believe in is a good start


----------



## nunthewiser (28 February 2010)

Yeah man ................

Ezy peezy .


send $399.95 to po box 1234 Geraldton W.A and i,ll get back to ya.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 February 2010)

> Stock market - Can you really make how much you want?



I have always believed some are "allowed" to accumulate as much wealth as they want. That is, their buddies in the system and friends of influence give the nod for certain individuals or groups to keep accumulating. 

Then there are others that have a mental block to the amount they make. They know how to make money from the stock market but hit a nominal figure and can't go on. They blow up or hover at a nominal amount. 

Next step down are the ones that the first two groups feed on.


So no. Only a small percentage of stock market participants can make as much as they want.


----------



## nioka (28 February 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> I have always believed some are "allowed" to accumulate as much wealth as they want. That is, their buddies in the system and friends of influence give the nod for certain individuals or groups to keep accumulating.
> 
> Then there are others that have a mental block to the amount they make. They know how to make money from the stock market but hit a nominal figure and can't go on. They blow up or hover at a nominal amount.
> 
> ...




I agree with you. Not 100%, as the greedy never will accumulate as much as they want. They always seem to want that little bit extra.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 February 2010)

Okay, lets stop the insults and personal attacks and get this thread back on track please.

I would like to urge everyone to keep the discussion civil and respectful even if you don't agree with the views of another thread participant. 

Any further insulting or off topic posts will be removed.


----------



## ROE (28 February 2010)

kazss11 said:


> People always have told me, you can invest some money and turn it into a fair bit with consistent monitoring, reading and basically hard work with the stock market.
> Sounds like you can but is it really as easy as everybody makes out?
> 
> Good to be on the forum people




Nothing is easy in life, in investing as in your job or business
the harder you work, the more effort you put in you tend to get better outcomes.

Sound like most people see the trading ads on tv with staying home mum 
and can make as much money as they want just a matter of how much time they want to put in


----------



## kazss11 (8 March 2010)

Thank you for all comments, started my research and reading now.
Let's see how far I can take this.
Good to start on the forum, thank you everybody.


----------



## BradK (8 March 2010)

kazss11 said:


> Thank you for all comments, started my research and reading now.
> Let's see how far I can take this.
> Good to start on the forum, thank you everybody.




Read Dr Alexandar Elder's Trading for A Living. It costs about $130 but is money well spent. 

Brad


----------



## Nero64 (11 March 2010)

> Read Dr Alexandar Elder's Trading for A Living. It costs about $130 but is money well spent




Yeah this is good book. I am reading through his other one come into my trading room. 

Anybody read how to short sell by him? It costs $160 or something..WTF


----------



## professor_frink (11 March 2010)

Nero64 said:


> Yeah this is good book. I am reading through his other one come into my trading room.
> 
> Anybody read how to short sell by him? It costs $160 or something..WTF




you think $160 is bad.......


----------



## PrudentInvestor (12 March 2010)

Nero64 said:


> Yeah this is good book. I am reading through his other one come into my trading room.




Elder's books are fun to read, but you are not going to learn to trade (or make money otherwise) by reading them.

In my personal opinion, there are three ingredients you WILL NOT find in any good book on trading/investing:
- Casual remarks about the trading courses given by the author
- Custom indicators bearing the name of the author
- Description of how glorious and gratifying successful trading is (it is actually quite boring!)

Elder's books have them all.


----------

